# Disney Plus: Wann kommt die Serie zu Obi-Wan Kenobi?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney Plus: Wann kommt die Serie zu Obi-Wan Kenobi?*

						Disney hat neue Details zur kommenden Star-Wars-Serie Obi-Wan Kenobi verraten. So sollen die Dreharbeiten mit Ewan McGregor bald starten. Das Debüt bei Disney Plus verschiebt sich jedoch auf das Jahr 2022.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney Plus: Wann kommt die Serie zu Obi-Wan Kenobi?*


----------

